

Solving the Voting Problem: Recommendation-Consumption Impedance Mismatch - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2007/10/recommendationc.php

======
danteembermage
Well, there goes my startup idea. Good thing they're free ;).

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I think a lot of people have been thinking about this problem for the last
year or two at least, so you're not alone! I think the key is still having a
good team (I haven't been able to hookup with cofounders) and adapting the
idea to the market. The idea, really, is just a place to start.

